# CFC-12 to HFC-134a Retrofit



## Tipper (Oct 22, 2013)

Is there anyone out there who know a good website for retrofitting a CFC-12 air conditioner to HFC-134a refrigerant? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## malektaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Hot-shot is a much easier and direct replacement for R-12 and in most instances there is no retrofit of expansion devices or oil change needed.


----------

